# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Antropologjia dhe etnologja Shqiptare

## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje

Për një temë studimi mbi ndërkulturizmin më duhet të prezantoj antropologjine e një populli, një kulture. Duke qenë se jam shqiptare, kam zgjedhur te prezantoj antropologjinë shqiptare. 

Eshtë temë e re për mua dhe fatkeqësisht, nuk kam ende elemente të mjaftueshme dhe te vertetuara mbi antropologjinë tonë. Nëse dikush ka njohuri të duhura dhe të vërtetuara zyrtarisht mbi këtë çështje, është i/e mirepritur ti postojë këtu. 

Gjithashtu nese dikush njeh ndonjë libër apo link zyrtar mbi antropologjinë apo  etnologjinë tonë është gjithashtu i mirëpritur ti sjellë këtu... 

Kontriboni me mua të mbrojmë rrënjët tona përpara një seminari me 25 persona të kulturave të ndryshme  :buzeqeshje: . 

Falenderime paraprake dhe mbrëmje të mirë.

Elna.




P.s. sepse  harrova. 

Profesori ynë i antropologjisë njihte kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit. Ai ka qenë në Shqipëri para 30 vjetësh dhe në memorien e tij kishte mbetur shqipëria e dikurshme.Të gjithë shqiptarët i prezantoi si funksionues kulturor sipas kanunit, d.m.th sikur në Shqipëri më shumë peshë ka kanuni sesa ligji. Më erdhi pak inat. 
Reagova duke u shprehur që kanunit i kanë mbetur ende disa bishta vetëm në disa zona veriore te Shqipërisë, por jo se të gjithë shqiptarët prezantohen me kanunin, por s'kisha dhe shumë elemente të fushës dhe termat qe shkojnë me të që të mbërtheja mirë çështjen...

----------


## XH.GASHI

Lexo punimet e Fatos Baxhakut .
Gjithashtu  hulumtoje kete link
www.tripwolf.com/de/sitemap/426/Albanien


Në bajrak të Shkrelit 



Prroni i Thatë është vërtet i thatë. Ndërsa ecim përgjatë tij, nuk na duket si një prej rrjedhave më të famshme të veriut. Na duket thjesht një hon i thellë dhe aq. Ka nisur të freskojë ca, por kënga e gjinkallave ende dëgjohet në të dyja anët e tij. Pak kalimtarë kalojnë në këtë kohë. Jemi nisur për në krahinën e Shkrelit, dikur bajrak i famshëm i maleve, tani pjesë e një komune me qendër në Dedaj. Vetëm pak kilometra në të djathtë të Koplikut dhe rruga nis t‘u ngjitet maleve. Hija e Veleçikut, malit më të njohur të këtyre anëve, herë shfaqet dhe herë zhduket, njësoj sikur të dojë të luajë me ne, kalimtarët e rastësishëm. Ajri sa vjen e bëhet më i freskët dhe ne tani e kuptojmë se kemi nisur të hyjmë në zemër të maleve.

Shën Kolli i malësorëve

Krejt në anë të Prronit të Thatë ndalojmë bri një ngrehine hijerëndë. Është kisha e Shën Kollit, mbrojtësit të Shkrelit. Jetë e mot malësorët i janë lutur "Santa Klausit" që t‘ua shpëtojë fëmijët nga varfëria, që t‘ua rrisë "kallamboqin", që të mos ua pakësojë ujët dhe që të ketë paqe. Nuk dihet se sa e ka kryer detyrën Shën Nikolla, porse dihet vetëm që besimi i malësorëve tek ai kurrë nuk është lëkundur, madje edhe në kohët më të errëta të ateizmit. "M‘duket se i ka hupë celulari se", do bëjë më vonë shaka me ne një malësor, por kjo bën pjesë vetëm në humorin e tyre dashamirës.
Përqark kishës nuk pipëtin asgjë. Na duket vetja sikur jemi të rrethuar nga një atmosferë e magjishme, njësoj si ato të krishtërimit të parë. Vetëm ndonjë makinë, që kalon lart mbi rrugën e asfaltuar fare mirë, u bije borive hareshëm në shenjë përshëndetjeje. Këtu njerëzit e kanë ende zakon që të përshëndeten edhe pa u njohur.
Mbi një shkrep, jo edhe aq të lartë, është vendosur statuja e Shën Kollit. Me qëndrimin e njohur, me dorën e shtrirë përpara, shenjti i kamotshëm na duket sikur thotë: Shkoni më lart bijtë e mi. Kushedi se çfarë do gjeni e do dëgjoni në këto anë".

Në Vrithë me histori biografie

Pak minuta pas kishës jemi në Vrithë. Ky katund ka qenë jetë e mot qendra e bajrakut të Shkrelit. Këtu rrinte bajraktari, prifti, xhandari, mësuesi, me pak fjalë, të gjithë ata që u hyjnë njerëzve në punë. Këtu merreshin vendimet e mëdha dhe të vogla, këtu shuheshin e ndizeshin gjakrat. Malësorët këtë anë e quajnë "Shkreli i Gurit", për ta dalluar nga shkrelasit e tjerë që kanë zbritur në fushë. Thuhet se ka më shumë shkrelas në Velipojë e gjetiu, se sa kanë mbetur ende në këto anë.
Edhe në Vrithë është e njëjta heshtje si poshtë. Vendi është i mbushur me gurë, ndonëse shtëpitë e reja të malësorëve dhe rruga e asfaltuar të krijojnë një ndjenjë të mirë. Dy burra zihen me shoqi-shoqin ndërsa po luajnë domino. Duket sheshazi se dikush prej tyre ka bërë hile. Ne ndalojmë në qendër të katundit. Një zonjë malësore me shaminë tradicionale, "rubën", përmbi krye dhe me buzëqeshjen që i jepet gjithnjë mikut, na pret në hyrjen e një lokali. Kështu njihemi me Zogën, e cila na flet ca se si jeton katundi, se si të rinjtë kanë kohë që janë larguar, se si uji është problemi më i madh, që nuk është zgjidhur që në kohë të gjyshërve, se siâ€¦ "Por ma mirë, po thrras tim shoq, ai asht edhe bajraktar".
Ne, kjo ideja e të takuarit një bajraktar të mijëvjeçarit të tretë, na intrigon ca. Të mësuar, sikurse jemi, me kryetarë bashkish, komunash, minibashkish e me radhë, rrimë e presim që të na shfaqet një burrë hijerëndë më mustaqe dhe me kostumin tradicional, me qostek e me qëndrim të rreptë. Por zhgënjehemi, njeriu që na ka dalë përpara është thuajse si ne. Dodë Milaj është 62-vjeçar. Nuk ka mustaqe sikurse i kishin bajraktarët e qëmotit. Është veshur si ne, mbase më mirë se ne. Është pasues i Pjetër Gjokë Bajraktarit, i njohur në këto anë "për burrni e nder". Doda është bajraktari i fundit i Shkrelit. Me të do të bëjmë një muhabet të shtruar. "Axha jem, Pjetër Gjoka - nis të tregojë Doda - ka qenë bajraktar i Shkrelit. Atë e pyeste i gjithë bajraku, për halle e për derte, po e po, por edhe për gzime. Ishte nji burrë i gjatë e i pashëm edhe kjo ndikonte me ia ndigju fjalën. Gjatë Luftës së Reçit patë tërhekë burrat e Shkrelit për mos me u vra shqiptar me shqiptar. Megjithatë, ishte mik me Llesh Marashin. Në 1944, ka dalë n‘mal. Kishte frikë mos e kapshin komunistat. Kanë përfundu vetë i tretë ky, Llesh Marashi dhe një shoku i tyne në një shpellë. Mbas nji rrethimi të gjatë nga forcat e ndjekjes janë dorëzu, ndonëse ishin ba gati me vra njeni-tjetrin në fillim, por mos me ra të gjallë në dorë të komunistëve. Nuk dihet se si, por u dorëzuan. Llesh Marashi kishte qenë komandant xhandarmërie në kohën e pushtimit. Atë e dënuan me vdekje. Axha jem, bajraktar i Shkrelit, bëri tetë vjet burg në Burrel dhe pastaj deri sa vdiq ka punuar këtu në blegtori. Nuk e prekën më. Kishte edhe nam të mirë në të gjithë krahinën tonë".
"A e respektojnë më bajraktarin në këto anë"?, bëhemi kuriozë ne. "Po besa - përgjigjet Doda - e respektojnë akoma, ani pse kohët kanë ndryshue. A e dini ju se cilat janë detyrat e bajraktarit? Jua them unë. Ma e para është që të ruajë qetësinë e paqen në bajrak. E dyta, nji bajraktar i mirë duhet tu mësojë njerëzve që të duan më shumë veten e familjen e tyre se sa të tjerët me pushtet, e treta është që të ketë mendjen që të paqtojë sa më shumë gjaqe. E fundit është që tu mësojë njerëzve që shumë punë të mira bëhen bashkë, fshatçe. E duke qenë kështu shumë njerëz vijnë e më takojnë dhe më marrin mendje. Ju mund të thoni, po mirë po pushteti sot ka ndryshue, sot ka kryetar komune, ka kryeplak. E vërtetë është, por hija e atij zakonit të vjetër ende mbahet në këmbë dhe njerëzit ende e respektojnë familjen e bajraktarit. Sigurisht, koha ka ndryshu. Me thanë të drejtën, bajraku kishte kuptim të plotë vetëm në kohën e monarkisë. Por prapëseprapëâ€¦".
Zoga na ka njohur edhe me Tomë Zef Pepën. Baca Tomë, sikurse nisim ta thërrasim që në fillim, është një malësor i imët, me kokën mbuluar me një shami shumëngjyrëshe. Baca, që ka punuar tërë jetën maleve si sharrëxhi, ka qenë njëri prej atyre që ishte në pritë përballë shpellës ku ishin ngujuar bajraktari Pjetër Gjoka dhe Llesh Marashi. Nipi i bajraktarit dhe partizani i dikurshëm nuk e shohin aspak me mëri njëri-tjetrin, përkundrazi. Duket sikur këtu ato historitë e mërive të vjetra nga biografitë nuk kanë ekzistuar kurrë.
"Kur ka dalë axha jem prej burgut. Kanë dalë të gjithë atje para kishës me e pritë. Mor po ça ishin të tërë: komunista apo jo komunista. Kemi shtru nji darkë në shtëpi ku ishin edhe të parët e pushtetit të athershëm. Ishte vendosë regjimi komunist, por malësorët ende e respektoshin bajraktarin".
Baca Tomë vë buzën në gaz kur i kujtojmë kohët kur ishte bashkuar me forcat e ndjekjes për të kapur bajraktarin, të parin e katundit të vet. "Ashtu ishin ato kohë atëherë more djem - thotë - po a dini se ç‘ka bana unë për mos me u nda prej shokëve të tjerë? Isha bashku si shumë me komunistat dhe më vinte pak zor nga shokët. Atëherë e vendosa. U martova me një vajzë që e kishte biografinë e keqe. Kështu u bana edhe unë si të tjerët dhe kërkush nuk mund të më thoshte ma gja. Po ne këtu nuk i kena pas vu re edhe aq shumë kto punë. Me njeri-tjetrin i kemi vu rregullat sipas zakoneve të të parëve dhe ashtu i ruajmë edhe sot".
Me miqtë tanë ndahemi në qendër të fshatit. Përballë nesh është shkolla e vogël e Vrithit. Ajo mban emrin "Pjetër Gjoka", pikërisht të atij bajraktarit të vjetër që e patën arrestuar dikur në shpellë.

Në Razëm

Nga Vrithi në Razëm nuk mban veçse pak minuta. Rruga e re është fare e mirë dhe udhëtimi në këmbë të Veleçikut është shumë i këndëshëm. Razma pat marrë jetë kur tregëtarët shkodranë nisën të fuqizohen në kohë të Zogut dhe të Italisë. Një numër vilash të mira u ndërtuan atëherë prej tyre. Ato u konfiskuan sakaq me mbërritjen e komunizmit në pushtet. Pastaj vendi u shndërrua në një pikë turistike për Shkodrën. Rruga e vështirë e bënte të paarritshme për pushuesit nga zonat e tjera të vendit.
Në Razëm nuk gjejmë shumë njerëz. Me fillimin e shtatorit pushuesit u janë rikthyer punëve. Vetëm disa shkodranë të hareshëm po bëjnë aheng në një nga lokalet e shumtë. Një hotel, që duket i madh për këto anë është krenaria e sotme e Razmës. "Shikoni atë hotelin, ai është se ç‘është", na thonë të thuajse të gjithë ata njerëz që takojmë.
Në kthim, me Veleçikun përballë, na rri në mendje një fjali që na pat thënë Doda, bajraktari i fundit i Shkrelit. "A e dini ku është mendja e njeriut? Mos më thoni në tru. Ajo duhet të jetë në zemër". A thua të ketë qenë ky sekreti i bajraktarëve jetëgjatë?

Një origjinë e mjegulluar

Franc Baron fon Nopça, politikan, gjeolog, etnolog dhe historian austro-hungarez kaloi një kohë të gjatë në malësitë e Shqipërisë së Veriut. Ka lënë pas vepra të pazëvendësueshme për atë kohë. Pak kohë para se të vriste veten la pas një dorëshkrim ku u mundua të bëjë historinë e të gjitha fiseve të Veriut. Këto janë shënimet e tij për Shkrelin të shkruara gjatë viteve të Luftës së Parë Botërore: "Në përpjekjet e mija për të mësuar diçka mbi origjinën e fisit Shkreli kam pasur po aq pak sukses sa edhe Hani dhe Hekardi. Emri Shkreli na del për herë të parë si emër vendbanimi në 1416. Ky vendbanim ndodhet edhe sot në territorin e fisit Shkreli. Kadastra përmend një vend të quajtur Shkreli në malësi dhe më pas banorët e Shkrelit në Luarz në breg të Bunës. Fakti që asokohe me emrin Shkreli kuptohej një vend dhe jo një fis del i qartë edhe nga numri i burrave të armatosur që përmend Bolica. Këta ishin vetëm 30 vetë, sipas një burimi tjetër 43. Fisi i sotëm Shkreli në territoret e tanishme duhet të ketë ardhur në të njejtën kohë me fiset e tjera të Veriut. Në Bzhetë gjenden akoma mbetje të popullsisë së vjetër. Një fiksim i saktë i kohës së këtij imigrimi ka qenë deri më tash i pamundur, megjithatë në Shkrel mbajnë mend pemë gjenealogjike që shkojnë deri në 9 breza, pra deri në 1650. Fisi duhet të jetë më i vjetër se një i quajtur Mal Pepa, i cili ndërtoi shtëpinë e tij në Prel Ivanaj në Malin e Rrencit, atje ku më parë kishte gjetur një kishë të shkatërruar. Vetë Mal Pepa ka jetuar 10 breza më parë, pra në 1623.

Si episode të të shkuarës rrëfejnë se një nga të parët e Kastratit kishte një vajzë aq të pashmë sa që e çmendi fare njërin nga të Shkrelit. Aq shumë u dashurua ky i fundit sa që i dhuroi të gjithë malin e Veleçikut, i cili deri më atëherë i kishte takuar Shkrelitâ€¦".
(Marrë nga Fatos Baxhaku, Karl Kaser: Die Stammesgesellschaften Nordalbaniens. Berichte und Forschungen oesterreichischer Konsuln und Gelehrter (1861-1917), Boehlau Verlag, Wien, Koeln, Weimar, 1996).

Historia tragjike e një famullitari

Thonë se ishte me sy të kaltër, të qashtër dhe ëndërrimtarë. Një pjesë të madhe të jetës së tij e kishte kaluar në malësitë e Veriut, mes shkrepave të lartë, mes dy dashurive të tij më të mëdha: librave dhe malësorëve. Dom Nikollë Gazulli, famullitar i Shkrelit deri në 1946, jetoi gjithsej 55 vjet. Ishin mjaft sa për të lënë pas një kujtim të pashlyer te malësorët që ende e kujtojnë me nderim të pashoq.
U shkollua në Insbruk, në Austri, dhe më pas jetoi në fillim në Rrjoll, e më pas në Shkrel, ku shërbeu në kishën e madhe të Shën Kollit. Ishte shumë i njohur ndër qarqet akademike të kohës. Kishte letërkëmbim me figura të njohura si Norbert Jokl e Maksimilian Lamberc. Një vepër e tij, "Fjalori i fjalëve të rralla të përdoruna në Shqipërinë e epërme", konsiderohet si një nga punimet më fondamentale të linguistikës tonë. Ishte duke punuar për një tjetër vepër voluminoze, Fjalorin e Toponomastikës por, ndërkohë stuhia e luftës i ishte afruar maleve të tij. Kishte mbetur në gërmën "K".
Kur shpërtheu kryengritja e Postribës në 1945, Dom Nikolla lëshoi kushtrimin me këmbanat e Shën Kollit. Në 1946 u rrethua nga forcat e ndjekjes. Nuk pranoi të dorëzohej. Për tri javë me radhë jetoi i fshehur në një si vrimë nën tokë, të cilës sot malsorët i thonë "Shpella e Priftit". Më pas u ngjit lart në Vrithë, afër kishës ku kishte shërbyer dhe jetoi në një tjetër shpellë.
Fundi i tij është një mister i vërtetë. I spiunuar, sikurse ndodhte e ndodh rëndom, u rrethua nga forcat e Divizionit të Ndjekjes. Malësorët thonë se asokohe ushtarët i zbrazën të gjithë fishekët, që kishin, në grykën e shpellës, por kur hynë brenda panë se Dom Nikolla kishte kohë që kishte vdekur, i vrarë nga një plumb në ballë. U tha asokohe se kishte vrarë veten, por ka shumë vetë që nuk e besojnë këtë. Dikush e ka vrarë priftin në shpellën e tij.
Disa djelmoshave nga fshati iu dha urdhëri që ta varrosnin në një vend të shkretë kufomën e Dom Nikollës. Vite më pas, zëvendësuesi i tij në kishën e Shkrelit, Dom Pjetër Gruda - edhe ky me një fund tragjik, vdiq në burg në Sarandë - së bashku me katër burra e rivarrosën Dom Nikollën fshehurazi në dyshemenë e kishës.
Për shumë vjet varri i tij mbeti një e fshehtë e madhe. Burrat i kishin dhënë besën njëri-tjetrit që nuk do t‘ia tregonin askujt sekretin e asaj nate dimri. Vetëm vonë, pas ‘90, nëna plakë e Dom Pjetër Grudës, në prag të vdekjes, u rrëfeu të tjerëve se ku ishin eshtrat e priftit që e kishin dashur aq shumë.

Shkruar nga FATOS BAXHAKU

----------


## dias10

I meposhtmi eshte ndoshta punimi me i mire, i bere nga nje antropolog profesionist, me kufizimin e vetem sepse kufizohet vetem tek geget.



Nese te intereson, mund te ta dergoj.

----------


## Val9

> I meposhtmi eshte ndoshta punimi me i mire, i bere nga nje antropolog profesionist, me kufizimin e vetem sepse kufizohet vetem tek geget.
> 
> 
> 
> Nese te intereson, mund te ta dergoj.


Kete e kam edhe une. Qe e ngarkova me nje faqe, mund ta shkarkosh Elna Durresi:
http://www.speedyshare.com/547281447.html

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëdnetje Val dhe Dias. 

Provova ta shkarkoj këtë punimin tek ky linku ketu por nuk arrita. Dias, nëse mundesh ta dërgosh me mail do të isha mirënjohëse ( elna_durresi@hotmail.com). 

Që të dyve, Val dhe Dias, shumë falenderime për përkushtimin kushtuar kësaj teme. 

Nëse dikush tjetër ka dhe diçka mbi pjesën tjetër antropologjike të shqiptarëve shtë i mirëpritur ti sjellë. Falenderime paraprake. 


Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Xh. Gashi, 

Gjithashtu, shumë falenderime për interesimin ndaj kësaj çështjeje. 

Ditë të mbarë. 

Elna.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Injorancën, peshoje nga anon. Nese ti gezohesh kur thuhet se ligjin ne Shqiperi ne shekullin e 21 e ben kanuni Lek Dukagjinit dhe jo shteti e populli shqiptar, une jo! Mos harro, hakmarrja dhe ngujimi, jane bishtat e kanunit! 
> 
> Elna.


A e ke lexu te shejtin Kanu te pakten nji here?

Hakmarrja vjen atehere kure krimineli qe ti e mbron kryen krimin, ngujimi a per kriminelin qe nuk don te vritet, por ai e ka mundesin me jetu i lire deri aty ku jashte shkrue ora.

Adhe sllavo komunistat e quanin vedin shteti i popullit Shqiptar por ato kryen krimet ma medhaja ne popullin tone. 

Por te jesh i qytetnuem sot don me than me pranu prostitucionin, pornografin, homosoksualitetin, dihet qe keto adhe duhet me i praktiku se po nuk i praktikove nuk je "qytetar" i mirefillte.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Javan dhe Gjelosh

Keto jane mendimet tuaja... Ok. Do t'ju lutesha te mos kthehet tema ne chit e chat. Nese keni elemente te dokumentuara mbi anthropologjine shqiptare, ok, jeni te mirepritur. Nese jo, hapni teme tjeter mbi kendveshtrimet dhe mbi vlerat e kanunit. 

Mua me duhen elemente te dokumentuara ku mund ti gjehet burimi, si dhe jo vetem nje element anthropologjik sic ete kanuni, por edhe shume elemente te tjera anthropologjike qe perfshjine boten shqiptare nga Janina e deri ne Mitrovice. 

Me te mira.

Elna.

----------


## loni-loni

Goce, une kom jetu ne Zvicer dhe e di mire pikpamjen e tyne ne lidhje me shqiptaret

    Per Zvicerianet  etnia shqiptare asht shume e vogel ne teritorin e shtetit Shqiperise (gja qe eshte e gabuar sigurisht)

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Javan dhe Gjelosh
> 
> Keto jane mendimet tuaja... Ok. Do t'ju lutesha te mos kthehet tema ne chit e chat. Nese keni elemente te dokumentuara mbi anthropologjine shqiptare, ok, jeni te mirepritur. Nese jo, hapni teme tjeter mbi kendveshtrimet dhe mbi vlerat e kanunit. 
> 
> Mua me duhen elemente te dokumentuara ku mund ti gjehet burimi, si dhe jo vetem nje element anthropologjik sic ete kanuni, por edhe shume elemente te tjera anthropologjike qe perfshjine boten shqiptare nga Janina e deri ne Mitrovice. 
> 
> Me te mira.
> 
> Elna.


Elena e dashur neve e kemi hapur nje teme per te shejtin Kanu por neve habitemi sesi disa fryme marresa guxojne te shajne ato ligje qe bene te paret tone ato qe ishin dhe qe neve krenohemi me *to*, (gjimthmone flas per pasardhesit e tyre). 

Me e trishtueshmja a se juve ulni shpirtin e te pareve tone pa e lexuar aspak por qe nuk hezitoni te kryeni punen e armikut duke e zhytur apo thjeshte dhene nje ze te keq shpirtit te te pareve tone. Prandai zoje e dashure mbasi nuk i ke aftesite apo njohorite per te mbeshteture inadin, poshterimin, genjeshtrat dhe mospranimin e shpirtit te Shqiptareve do ishte e mire gjithmone per mendimin tim qe te mos fyesh dhe te hedhesh balte ne shpirtat tone. 




Ti nuk e don Kanunin atehere lere te qete bashke me ato qe e duan ate.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Goce, une kom jetu ne Zvicer dhe e di mire pikpamjen e tyne ne lidhje me shqiptaret
> 
>     Per Zvicerianet  etnia shqiptare asht shume e vogel ne teritorin e shtetit Shqiperise (gja qe eshte e gabuar sigurisht)


Pra, Etnia shqiptare nuk fillon e mbaron vetem tek kanuni! Ka dhe trashëgimi tjera kulturore! 

Ju qe keni marr zjarr për kanunin... Une nuk e mohoj që ekziston e kanunit. Ajo qe duhet nxjerr ne pah eshte qe ne historikun e zhvillimit të popullit dhe kultures shqiptare nuk eshte vetem kanuni. Kanuni iu pergjigj nje zhvillimi, nje epoke, po per epokat e tjera para dhe pas kanunit ç'ndodhi kulturarisht!


*Mund te me informoje dikush mbi emrat e antropologeve dhe etnologeve shqiptar qe kane lene gjurme ( doreshkrime apo libra) tek ne, me qellim qe te di cfare librash te porosis ne Shqiperi.*

Dite te mbare te gjitheve,

Elna!

----------


## XH.GASHI

Ju preferoj  ta lexoni  librin ,,Raca Shqiptare '' nga Jakove Milaj.

----------


## flora57

Elna me duket se nuk e ke lexuar kanunin.Them qe per kohen kur eshte shkruar duhet ta kene zili edhe ato shtete  ku ne ate kohe  vepronte  inkuizicioni, apo zhvillohej tregtia e sklleverve.  .
Ne kohen  kur nuk kishte shtet e burgje , kanuni luante rolin e kushtetutes.
 Ne shqiptaret duhet  te krenohemi qe  ka patur nje " kushtetute" qe ka  vendosur rregull ne jeten e njerezve dhe jo te na vije " inat" qe ai profesori yt i antropologjise ja  ka futur kot. Per pune  inati apo turpi  Elna duhet ti vije
atyre shteteve qe pasurine e fuqine  e kane vene mbi gjakun e pasurine e popujve te tjere,
dhe ku ligjin e kane zevendesuar me fene  e tyre per ti treguar popujve te tjere se sa dominant jane. Une them Elna qe duhet ta lexosh kanunin ne menyre qe te debatosh me profesorin tend  , pasi ashtu si dhe ti, ai vetem ka ngjuar per kanunin e Leke Dukagjinit, por nuk e ka lexuar.
Uroj qe tema jote mbi antropologjine  dhe etnologjine e shqiptareve  te jete me e mira.

----------


## Aikido

Elna, kërko Mark Tirta dhe do gjesh informacione sa të duash nga librat e këtij Antropologu dhe Etnologu.

----------


## Rina_87

> Elna me duket se nuk e ke lexuar kanunin.Them qe per kohen kur eshte shkruar duhet ta kene zili edhe ato shtete  ku ne ate kohe  vepronte  inkuizicioni, apo zhvillohej tregtia e sklleverve.  .
> Ne kohen  kur nuk kishte shtet e burgje , kanuni luante rolin e kushtetutes.
>  Ne shqiptaret duhet  te krenohemi qe  ka patur nje " kushtetute" qe ka  vendosur rregull ne jeten e njerezve dhe jo te na vije " inat" qe ai profesori yt i antropologjise ja  ka futur kot. Per pune  inati apo turpi  Elna duhet ti vije
> atyre shteteve qe pasurine e fuqine  e kane vene mbi gjakun e pasurine e popujve te tjere,
> dhe ku ligjin e kane zevendesuar me fene  e tyre per ti treguar popujve te tjere se sa dominant jane. Une them Elna qe duhet ta lexosh kanunin ne menyre qe te debatosh me profesorin tend  , pasi ashtu si dhe ti, ai vetem ka ngjuar per kanunin e Leke Dukagjinit, por nuk e ka lexuar.
> Uroj qe tema jote mbi antropologjine  dhe etnologjine e shqiptareve  te jete me e mira.


Pervec kesaj me siper, mos harro ta permendesh edhe nje detaj shume me rendesi tek profesori dhe te pranishmit tjere, se derisa paraardhesit e tu shqiptare kishin krijuar rregulla dhe kod jetese dhe themelonin shtyllat e para te civilizimit, paraardhesit e tyre ishin ne kete epoke dhe merreshin me kete zanat

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Kam pershtypjen qe ka keqkuptim.

Askush nuk nençmon vlerat e kanunit *per kohen kur u konceptua dhe praktikua,* por kur nje shqiptaret prezantohen *ne ditet e sotme si popull qe funksion sipas kanunit,* dhe jo sipas ligjive aktuale te vendit, ka vend per kundershti. P.sh. Une nuk funksionoj sipas kanunit. Familja ime nuk funksionon sipas kanunit. Ne qytetin nga vij, deri para disa 15 vitesh qe kam pas jetuar atje nuk degjonim qe funksionohej sipas kanunit. Pra, nese kuptoni, cehstja nuk eshte mohimi apo pohimi i kanunit, por pergjithesimi i shqiptareve te sotem si funksionues sipas kanunit. 

P.s. Kanunin nuk e kam lexuar, por mendoj qe per kohen qe eshte krijuar ka patur arsye te ekzistojë dhe funksionoje. Personalisht per kanunin nuk kam gje kundra  pse ka ekzistuar dhe kuptoj qe ka qene nje forme "kushtetute".  Jam kundra idese qe populli shiptar ka nevoje ende per kanun ne ditet e sotme dhe kundra idese qe tek shiptaret ligjin e ben ende kanuni. Sqarova sepsse po me "vrisni" per kanun,megjithese..., duke parë reagimet e forta ne këtë temë, po më duket se profesori ynë paska patur të drejtë: Shqiptarët ende funksionokan me Kanunin!


*Tani, ti kthehem temës, a ka ndokush ndonje material te dokumentuar mbi zhvillimin kulturor te shqiptareve qe nga préhistoria e deri ne ditet e sotme?!*

Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Elna, kërko Mark Tirta dhe do gjesh informacione sa të duash nga librat e këtij Antropologu dhe Etnologu.


Flm per informacionin Aikido. 

Mbasdite te mire.

Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ju preferoj  ta lexoni  librin ,,Raca Shqiptare '' nga Jakove Milaj.


Flm per informacionin Xh. Gashi. 

Mbasdite te mirë.

Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pervec kesaj me siper, mos harro ta permendesh edhe nje detaj shume me rendesi tek profesori dhe te pranishmit tjere, se derisa paraardhesit e tu shqiptare kishin krijuar rregulla dhe kod jetese dhe themelonin shtyllat e para te civilizimit, paraardhesit e tyre ishin ne kete epoke dhe merreshin me kete zanat


Këtë e them dhe nuk mërzitem fare, por më duhen fakte ku jam bazuar per te thënat. Fjalë në erë, pa material referues nuk m'i pranon njeri.

----------


## Rina_87

> Këtë e them dhe nuk mërzitem fare, por më duhen fakte ku jam bazuar per te thënat. Fjalë në erë, pa material referues nuk m'i pranon njeri.



Elna, ne fakt ai eshte vetem nje "konkluzion" i imi dhe nuk mund te te gjeje reference te drejtperdrejt per kete. Mendoj se ka shume ketu ne forum (si Baptist, Javan, Darius, andirago etj.) qe mund te te ndihmojne me shume se une, sepse une thjesht kam vetem pasion per historine. Lexo edhe te ky nenforum dhe mund te shohesh edhe disa kendveshtrime ndryshe nga historia "zyrtare".

 Tung dhe suksese.

----------

